# Nude photos and....



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Question for the women and men too.

Scenario: Your spouse asks to snap a nude photo of you in a provocative position so he/she can view it. Maybe because spouse doesn't want to bother you for intercourse that night to give you a break or so and he/she doesn't want to look at porn etc..


1) Are you ok with it?

2) If uncomfortable, why?

3) If you are uncomfortable with the whole thing, what if you two agree to have it deleted later that night or next day?

4) If uncomfortable rather being nude for a pic or simply being in a provocative position in front of spouse, would you rather snap it yourself and then give it to spouse?

5)How would you feel if your spouse asks to do this often due to a higher sex drive? So you will get a break.

6) Females: If you are fine with this, are you comfortable showing everything, or just topless, etc? 

7) Females: Are there times were you would desire to have a nude photo of husband?

I asked my wife a couple of times while I was away long term, she was extremely hesitant but did a few times. Now I don't ask so she won't be uncomfortable. But I'm unsure how I would feel if my spouse were to ask me. I'm sure that if it were really important to her, I probably would if she were to delete later.

Please forgive if I was too straight forward with the questions.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I took a photo of myself and text hubby while he was at work. I quickly erased it from my phone, due to nosey kids in the house. It served its purpose.lol. It was my little surprise to him, just to mix things up a bit. 

I'm not turned on visually by photos. Once my hubby walks in the room, then I'm turned on with or without clothes on!! I love his high drive. It works for the both of us!

It's not easy taking photos of yourself and getting the right and perfect angle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i love getting them. 

i have gotten them sent by e-mail then downloaded to my phone and used them...
while at work


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Isn't this just tech 101 in marriage? In marriage there are no boundaries, that is why we are married? My DH and I never hesitate to snap and send.....:scratchhead:why is this an issue


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

He sees the real thing up close and personal all the time so I have no problem sending him a picture of any part of my body. He's sent pictures of himself to me too.

This is the man that's seen me give birth more than once. There's not a whole heck of a lot of modesty after that! LOL


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

anna garret 01 said:


> Isn't this just tech 101 in marriage? In marriage there are no boundaries, that is why we are married? My DH and I never hesitate to snap and send.....:scratchhead:why is this an issue


:smthumbup:

Hi Anna. Thanks for responding. 

Well... I wish my wife would think like you...  There shouldn't be any boundaries in marriage within reason. I think some of it would have to do her being embarrassed. I'm sure other folks would probably feel embarrassed for whatever reason. Although, spouses shouldn't feel embarrassed being naked in front of each other. I don't think my wife has any issue be naked in front of me, but I think something about the camera causes it.

 This brings up another issue. Talking about boundaries and feeling comfortable in front of spouse - you know, I think my wife would feel embarrassed to even make sexual facial expressions in front of me even if joking around. That's says a hell of a lot about her issues and our relationship. It honestly makes me angry.

As for me, like I said before: if it were the other way around and it was important to for my wife to have nude pics of me, I would give in and get over any embarrasement. Heck, if it enhances our sex life, I'll be snapping away at myself and sending them to her all day. 

sorry..hope I didn't cause anyone to puke.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

bubbly girl said:


> He sees the real thing up close and personal all the time so I have no problem sending him a picture of any part of my body. He's sent pictures of himself to me too.
> 
> This is the man that's seen me give birth more than once. There's not a whole heck of a lot of modesty after that! LOL


I can't remember the last time I've been up close and personal.

Anyway...I hear you bubbly girl. I'm sure she probably has a little modest. 

A few times when joking around, I was like bang!!...here you go..and she would get angry. That in turn made me angry because I wouldn't respond like that to her -to the contrary I would get turned on by her joking with me like that. Just use your imagination...I don't want to make anyone vomit.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Monty4321 said:


> :smthumbup:
> 
> Hi Anna. Thanks for responding.
> 
> ...


Do you compliment her enough? Try to compliment her on atleast 2 parts.....really get into it..like your breasts naturally lay so perfect , how do you do it? or your hair is so Damm seductive with the curls over your shoulder, how do you do it , or your sweet calfs are every womans dream and every mans..


----------



## bossesgirl26 (Jun 19, 2011)

My husband took pics of me giving him a blow job. He also has pics of his penis in my butt. Sorry for tmi. Also has taken pics of him coming on my tits. It is ok. I don't really like it. But he does. It has only been a few times. And I wish it were to give me a break one day. Sex is daily in the Jersey Cop's house. It is going somewhere, my girlie, my butt or my mouth.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

You know what bossesgirl26 you are are great wife..Your Dh has a really tough job as a cop, right? Thank God for you and for him...you are not alone in your tmi.....my Dh has done the very same thing, taping us during bj's, sex and so on....Oh yes he cums on my tits, ass and face all the time...but u know what I am so glad he enjoys me and I enjoy it too. I do not find it degrading or nasty in any way. We are married and very sexual. I know sometimes sex is a chore but take him out to dinner/bar and talk about how you feel , I sense you have hard feelings toward him...Praise God, as a cop, he comes home to you to fulfill his fantisies........you are not alone sister......


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

I know I've been posting on here since only last year. But what does DH mean. I know the H is for husband, but what about the D. 

I always wanted to ask, but forget


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

anna garret 01 said:


> Do you compliment her enough? Try to compliment her on atleast 2 parts.....really get into it..like your breasts naturally lay so perfect , how do you do it? or your hair is so Damm seductive with the curls over your shoulder, how do you do it , or your sweet calfs are every womans dream and every mans..


You wouldn't believe how much I used to compliment her both sexually and no sexually. I didn't hold back - I am a very sexual person, and I wanted her to feel sexy and know it with confidence.


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Monty4321 said:


> I know I've been posting on here since only last year. But what does DH mean. I know the H is for husband, but what about the D.
> 
> I always wanted to ask, but forget


It means Dear Husband, spoken fondly of.....


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

Monty4321 said:


> You wouldn't believe how much I used to compliment her both sexually and no sexually. I didn't hold back - I am a very sexual person, and I wanted her to feel sexy and know it with confidence.


But do you zero in on specifics...I know, I know it's so mundane, but when a wife hears about what make her stand out physically and sexually to others, we just light up like a firefly......like, gosh your green eyes always make me hard, or your dimples just melt me, or your sweet walk makes me weak.......get it....conquer your woman with compliments...it's like food to us..


----------



## bossesgirl26 (Jun 19, 2011)

@anna garret 01

Thank you for your kind words. I don't have hard feelings toward my husband. My dh rocks my world emotionally, physically everything. He is the sexiest man on the planet, to me ofcourse. He runs a tight ship. He is the def the Head of our House, the disciplinarian, the Alpha Male, old school, very dominant one. But as crazy as it sounds I love all this about him. He has expectations of me as a wife and mother. We both have very defined roles. And if I screw up, it is my ass, literally. BUT on the other hand, my husband absolutely adores me, spoils me, gives me TLC and is very protective of me. All the things I wanted in a man. I want to be taken care of, not because I need him to, but I want him to. Sometimes I wish we could take a break one day from sex. Because when he gets off duty, he wants and expects it. Often I am in bed and exhausted from doing my house chores, taking care of three kids, doing errands for husband, I have to workout three times per week, iron, keep suv completely cleaned out, even though toting around kids and junk all day, oh and cook dinner, on and on and on. My husband does all bills/finances. But I never complain about the sex. I know how important it is to my husband. I know how much he loves and adores me. and it makes me feel good that he still wants me. He works hard.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Monty why do you say don't puke. Nothing you have said is the lest bit puke-provoking.

You said you are angry. Has your wife made you feel bad about wanting pictures?

I don't like having bawdy pictures taken of me. I am very paranoid, I'm concerned they might end up in the wrong hands or on the internet. I am modest as well. 

My husband has taken pictures of me in see-through night gowns. That was ok but that's as far as I'll go right now. My husband does not bring up repeatedly things that I don't want to try. He just seems to let it go. He has never gotten angry with me about sex. 

I know he will get back to it once he takes into consideration my concerns. It does come back but incrementally. I have a feeling that the picture thing will come up again in a palatable form that I could do and then build on that. 

Be circumspect. Don't get angry, that will make her resist more. Don't keep asking and insisting. 

What would she be willing to do? Start small and build up. What are her concerns about the pictures? Try to address those.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's a thought. She doesn't like pictures. Let it gooooo. Move on and concentrate on things you both like. You brought it up, she didn't like the idea, so what? It's not the end of the world and no one's going to die from it!

Time to move on and enjoy all the other areas of your life togeher as husband and wife.

Who knows, maybe one day, she will bring up this topic.

Oh, and remember to smile. 

BCG


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Monty why do you say don't puke. Nothing you have said is the lest bit puke-provoking.
> 
> You said you are angry. Has your wife made you feel bad about wanting pictures?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Actually it's been quite a awhile since I last asked my wife. It's been well over a year. I'm not angry with her about it at all and I am not actively asking her. Recently the thought crossed my mind but I never asked. 

This really just peeked my curiosity of how other folks view it.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh is that all you wanted to know. How we view it.

Hey dude, no problem with it as far as I.m concerned. If that's what floats your boat, go for it.

Note too, yes we have taken the occasional pic and tested the video as well but everything was erased. (That means deleted in tech talk) Hehehe


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Here's a little thought with what I did.

You can get programs that make jigsaw puzzles out of pics you have.

Take a couple of pics, break it into a jigsaw puzzle and have fun putting the pieces back together.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Diolay said:


> Here's a thought. She doesn't like pictures. Let it gooooo. Move on and concentrate on things you both like. You brought it up, she didn't like the idea, so what? It's not the end of the world and no one's going to die from it!
> 
> Time to move on and enjoy all the other areas of your life togeher as husband and wife.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm actually really just curious to views that folks have about photos and so on. I gave a little insight as I have dealt with it before.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Diolay said:


> Here's a little thought with what I did.
> 
> You can get programs that make jigsaw puzzles out of pics you have.
> 
> Take a couple of pics, break it into a jigsaw puzzle and have fun putting the pieces back together.


:lol: that sounds like a good game.


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Yeah the mrs and I would have a little compitition on who could put the pieces back together first. Our computers are set up side by side so it was a bit of fun having a race.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Diolay said:


> Yeah the mrs and I would have a little compitition on who could put the pieces back together first. Our computers are set up side by side so it was a bit of fun having a race.


:scratchhead: U are one fast replier. I swear i was still writing as you were responding. Lol


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I may have close to 2,000 pics of my wife in various outfits/costumes, etc. 

She loves modeling for me and I love to take the pics...

We even post them to a website which is "everyday" women and for the ladies they have a "guy section" our only rule...no face pics posted on the site.

It is a real turn on for her when I take the pics and she enjoys the comments. :smthumbup:

She was definately nervous the first time, now she loves to do it.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

1) yes fine with it.

2) never bothered me.

3) not bothered.

4) not uncomfortable.

5) he doesn't have a higher drive.

6) i don't mind showing others sometimes, i don't do it very often as i don't want that sort of attention, he says i shouldn't it's wrong to.

7) yes, i have about 5 pics no video's, he has a good hard drive full of pics and video's of me.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

bossesgirl26 said:


> @anna garret 01
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. I don't have hard feelings toward my husband. My dh rocks my world emotionally, physically everything. He is the sexiest man on the planet, to me ofcourse. He runs a tight ship. He is the def the Head of our House, the disciplinarian, the Alpha Male, old school, very dominant one. But as crazy as it sounds I love all this about him. He has expectations of me as a wife and mother. We both have very defined roles. And if I screw up, it is my ass, literally. BUT on the other hand, my husband absolutely adores me, spoils me, gives me TLC and is very protective of me. All the things I wanted in a man. I want to be taken care of, not because I need him to, but I want him to. Sometimes I wish we could take a break one day from sex. Because when he gets off duty, he wants and expects it. Often I am in bed and exhausted from doing my house chores, taking care of three kids, doing errands for husband, I have to workout three times per week, iron, keep suv completely cleaned out, even though toting around kids and junk all day, oh and cook dinner, on and on and on. My husband does all bills/finances. But I never complain about the sex. I know how important it is to my husband. I know how much he loves and adores me. and it makes me feel good that he still wants me. He works hard.



You are so d!ck whipped that you don't even know it.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

warlock07 said:


> You are so d!ck whipped that you don't even know it.


sounds more like a 'taken in hand' relationship


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> sounds more like a 'taken in hand' relationship


Read her older threads... Lots of emotional abuse. But she seems to enjoy the domination and any attention he throws at her :scratchhead:.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

cloudwithleggs said:


> 1)
> 6) i don't mind showing others sometimes, i don't do it very often as i don't want that sort of attention, he says i shouldn't it's wrong to.


Cloudwithoeggs thanks so much for posting.

 I didn't mean showing your pics to others. I meant feeling comfortable showing all of your goods to spouse while taking photos. Lol.

I updated my posting so it won't confuse anyone.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

Monty4321 said:


> Cloudwithoeggs thanks so much for posting.
> 
> I didn't mean showing your pics to others. I meant feeling comfortable showing all of your goods to spouse while taking photos. Lol.
> 
> I updated my posting so it won't confuse anyone.


why would anyone mind that, by that time they have had everything and seen it all, why uncomfortable, i always felt comfortable.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Monty4321 said:


> Scenario: Your spouse asks to snap a nude photo of you in a provocative position so he/she can view it. Maybe because spouse doesn't want to bother you for intercourse that night to give you a break or so and he/she doesn't want to look at porn etc..


I'd be bothered if he thought he didn't want to 'bother' me with intercourse and/or being sexually intimate.


1) I'm okay with him taking photos of me on our camera, yes. This can be fun role-play.

2) Not uncomfortable. 

3) I'm cautious with where we store the photos. 

4) I wouldn't send photos to his phone. It's his work number and I'm not comfortable/trusting of that. If I _were_ to send photos another way, they'd be snap-shot close glimpses of intimate clothing against my body, I guess I'd go with more the mystery tease than straight up revealing. 

5) -

6) I have posed provocatively for him in lingerie, various angles. In doing this, we don't seem to make it to the nude photos though... 

7) I'd encourage him to express as he wished to me but I wouldn't desire a photo of him in that way, no. I'd rather BE with him. Or again, perhaps be the photographer that seduces him/gets seduced. It's more about role play for me/us than the actual photos.


So what are you doing to help encourage your wife feel more comfortable, trusting and loved in your presence?


----------



## mse12 (Feb 15, 2012)

Monty, you are by no means alone with this. My wife is currently out of town...has been for at least three weeks. I've brought up her sending pics but she's not willing to do it. At least not nude...I hold no anger over it but I sure would enjoy it. She has allowed me to take one pic of her from the waist up nude but I believe she later deleted it because trust me I've been looking for these last 3 weeks! lol She hasn't left me totally hanging though, I did get a nice partial chest with an extremely low cut night shirt that she likes to sleep in and I also got one that was topless but with a bed sheet covering the goods. I pick on her about it but all in fun. I keep saying I'm going to get her a polaroid to take them with because she is terrified that they will end up with someone else. She's afraid of email being hacked or whatever could possibly go wrong with technology. She's got it in her mind that some 400lb guy is working at the cell phone company keeping tabs on any pics that she sends. It makes me laugh but I still respect her choice in the matter. Just like some of the other people have suggested, take it in steps.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

My estranged husband has deleted all pics/vids of me at my request, because he was not relating to me on a basic emotional level even, but was still jacking off to pics/vids of me that is just sick.

So i have changed my mind about giving pics and vids, well to him anyway.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I had Skype sex with my H and specifically asked him not to record. That was my condition of doing this. He agreed. I asked him during the session a couple times was he taking photos (I sensed something was not right.) He said no. Well, I knew something was wrong so I stopped having Skype sex with him after that. When we Skyped for coffee he would seem like he was always expecting a show. I think he even had friends in his room, or was thinking about it. Anyway, after I moved out and then he came home from deployment and I gave him another chance I found that he had recorded shots from that Skype session. Now I am divorcing him. Of course, what he did was non-consenting. He never had permission to take those photos. I made that perfectly clear. The photos and the lying about them were only one part of the larger reason for the divorce, but be aware, if a woman says no, it's not kind to pressure her. You don't know what kind of history she might have regarding photos. Or her feelings towards any kind of photo, period. I dislike photos, for the most part. A lot of cultures also do not make a habit of photographing people. To photograph sexual parts and functioning could be very traumatic. If someone says no, let it go. Besides, it's the law, you can't do it without her permission. So don't. She knows it's something you want, if and when she thinks it's something she wants, she can let you know. She is an adult, presumably with a memory and some understanding that there's another person in her marriage...


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i had probably at least 50 photos or more of my last exgf.
she asked me to delete them.
it was hard to do but i finally did.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Monty4321 said:


> Question for the women and men too.
> 
> Scenario: Your spouse asks to snap a nude photo of you in a provocative position so he/she can view it. Maybe because spouse doesn't want to bother you for intercourse that night to give you a break or so and he/she doesn't want to look at porn etc..
> 
> ...


1. More than OK haha, I've taken them myself and sent them.

6. Whatever he wanted a picture of that's what I would let him take it of, rather he look at mine than someone else's!!!! lol

7. Never really _desired_ a picture of him naked, but when he has sent them I don't complain 

I know for a fact that my H has pictures of me on his phone and hasn't erased them, and hell if he's proud enough of the way I look to show it to someone else more power to him haha That doesn't bother me....


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i had probably at least 50 photos or more of my last exgf.
> she asked me to delete them.
> it was hard to do but i finally did.


It was probably in your best interest, in terms of moving on.
But there is one guy who hey worked in a photo lab and had loads of photos of me and I hope he kept at least one.  
As for my stbxh I'm not stupid. Of course he has those photos, he will 'let' his new women friends see them by accident in order to get them to outperform. Of course, since he picks women who are codependent and easy to please and feel sorry for him as his wife left him for 'no reason'...they will. Worked for me, and they weren't even nude photos. Just photos and letters and talking about what he did with them and what they allowed him to do and where...the next guy I date who tells me how hot his ex was when she took it in the a** in the car (haha, just exaggerating) I mean OR in the car...I'm gonna slap him first and apologize after, and the apology is the last word he'll get from me.

But to get back to OP, do all men want naked photos of their wives/girlfriends and if someone could be honest, what exactly are they used for? Show and tell, personal pleasure, in case of catastrophe,/death old time's sake, artistic expression...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I have gigs of nudes of my wife.

The vast majority aren`t sexual though.
I use them as drawing/painting reference.

I do love it when she will text me nudes sometimes during my day as it lets me know she`s thinking of me in a sexual way.

My Birthweek was last week (Personal joke, I get a week long birthday) for a gift I got a short ten second video sent to me of my wife in her new matching/sexy underwear (another inside joke) as she got dressed each day.

It was cute and made me happy that she was thinking of me.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> But to get back to OP, do all men want naked photos of their wives/girlfriends and if someone could be honest, what exactly are they used for? Show and tell, personal pleasure, in case of catastrophe,/death old time's sake, artistic expression...


my ex lives in australia and i in the states so i would use mine of her on days when we did not have time to do anything (  ) on skype. also had pics from some of our skype sessions that she knew i took.

all gone now :/


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> But to get back to OP, do all men want naked photos of their wives/girlfriends and if someone could be honest, what exactly are they used for? Show and tell, personal pleasure, in case of catastrophe,/death old time's sake, artistic expression...


Not all men, no. I don't think I've ever thought about it before I came to this forum. If the pictures came to my phone, I'd be concerned about slipping up and letting someone see them - I don't want that. Same if they came over email - probably more so. If I could feel secure about keeping them hidden, then I probably wouldn't mind a picture if she was being flirty, but it's the "flirty" part that would interest me more than the nudity in the picture. Where the nudity is concerned, I'd MUCH rather go home when I can see the real thing - much better in real life.

When I worked on the road, still, I don't think I really wanted nude pictures of my wife unless, again, they were flirty - just to remind me of what is waiting when I get home, but again, the flirty part is more important than the nudity, and she could probably accomplish the same thing much safer with a phone call where she told something she wanted to do with me when I got home ... as a matter of fact, that probably would have worked better.

Maybe I'm strange, but I just never thought of getting nude pictures of my wife. Getting a flirty text or phone call, now THAT is something I liked.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

tacoma said:


> I got a short ten second video sent to me


had a few of them too...
also gone.


----------



## frankd (Feb 22, 2012)

There are iPhone apps and likely for the other phones, that encrypt pics and vids and store them behind passwords. Most are free.
I've researched whether anyone has broken into those apps and haven't found any mention of success, so I'm assuming they're safe from prying eyes. Just saying.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm okay with nude photos, sending and receiving, but the scenario you described I find a little sad/creepy. IF you aren't physically separated and it is simply a case of taking a photo and presumably going into another room to masturbate, it just seems pathetic.

I wouldn't do it if her attitude was "I'm too tired to deal with you so here is a photo of me so you can go in the other room and masturbate"

And if she was horny but for any reason I wasn't up for sex, I would still be willing to help her out in a more direct manner. If all she wanted was to look at me, I would be happy to give her an in person show.


----------



## 67flh (Sep 26, 2011)

my wife took a few pictures and sent them to me..big dummy sent them to the wrong number, made someones day i guess.


----------



## cloudwithleggs (Oct 13, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i had probably at least 50 photos or more of my last exgf.
> she asked me to delete them.
> it was hard to do but i finally did.


you're not tech savy are you, it is easy to recover a deleted harddrive, my estranged husband is doing that right now.

of course this is an assumption that you couldn't recover  more likely a gentleman and did the decent thing.

I just had a thought i am not always totally nude in pics/vids, i am normally in some form of lingerie, like at christmas when we were together i'd send him 15 to 20 pics through the evening or day, various positions and states of dress, then he'd come and get me.  

I am not sure why but i don't understand why a few women have said they wouldn't want pics/vids of their husbands, i do, because i love the male form.


----------



## discouraged1 (Mar 16, 2010)

anna garret 01 said:


> Isn't this just tech 101 in marriage? In marriage there are no boundaries, that is why we are married? My DH and I never hesitate to snap and send.....:scratchhead:why is this an issue


Anna I guess it should be but in over 20 years of marriage my wife never, ever has done anything like this. She is a stick in the mud.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, I don't think just because you don't like to have nude photos of you taken that you're necessarily a 'stick in the mud'. 

My H and I have a shared boundary in this area - no photos, no videos. It's strictly for privacy sake and we feel more intimate not having a third eye being part of the action - luckily we both feel the same way in this area, so it's a pretty easy boundary to be enforced. My H seems to prefer me sending him a slightly racy text or email over photos any day.

There are real dangers in having photos/videos taken of you. Enough marriages break up where people become spiteful to each other and can use this as ammunition against each other, photos and videos can end up in the wrong hands, either innocently or not, and not everyone has particularly strong voyeuristic or exhibitionist tendencies where they want themselves or others to see them preserved for eternity's sake in their birthday suit.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

cloudwithleggs said:


> you're not tech savy are you, it is easy to recover a deleted harddrive, my estranged husband is doing that right now.
> 
> of course this is an assumption that you couldn't recover  more likely a gentleman and did the decent thing.


i get along ok on a computer. 

i actually had recovered them at one point because i missed her so much, but then did delete them again.

she was a bit worried at times i would end up showing them or posting them.
even through her leaving me, i have too much respect for her and would NEVER betray her like that.


----------



## mgperkow (Mar 8, 2012)

Ha ha, my wife would _never_ do something like that. Too worried that someone else (besides me) might see them one day, I think.

As for me... Well, I think my jaw would hit the floor if she ever made such a "bold" request of me, but yeah, I'd do it.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

I think it would be a nice thinng to do
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

this thread just made me realize my stbxh has hundreds of nude photos of me, and a couple of vids. I know he wouldn't post them anywhere, but what if something happens to him and someone gets a hold of his laptop???? paranoid much..


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

trading pics with spouse is fun and pretty standard.
but not doing anything uncomfortable.


----------



## Snookums (Nov 6, 2012)

We have done the picture thing as well, especially when my fiance was working away from home. We would text them to each other and it sure was fun. After we would text them we would talk all dirty to each other on the phone and listen in as we pleasured ourselves.

I have absolutely no problem being photographed if he asked nor do I think he would have a problem with it if I were ask.


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Snookums said:


> We have done the picture thing as well, especially when my fiance was working away from home. We would text them to each other and it sure was fun. After we would text them we would talk all dirty to each other on the phone and listen in as we pleasured ourselves.
> 
> I have absolutely no problem being photographed if he asked nor do I think he would have a problem with it if I were ask.


That's great to be comfortable with each other to do things like that. Should be something easy and fun.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

I used to do this for my husband, until he told me one day that it was inappropriate!


----------



## williamjones (Oct 12, 2012)

bubbly girl said:


> He sees the real thing up close and personal all the time so I have no problem sending him a picture of any part of my body. He's sent pictures of himself to me too.
> 
> This is the man that's seen me give birth more than once. There's not a whole heck of a lot of modesty after that! LOL


ha. my wife said same thing about modesty after the child birth/pregnancy process


----------

